
An Open Letter to CloudFare, a company who has broken the entire Internet - rtsisyk
https://gist.github.com/rtsisyk/ed1f8157fca1f2de64165d74aa0c802f
======
rtsisyk
Medium.Com is totally broken for me:

```

HTTP/2.0 403 Forbidden Server: cloudflare-nginx <!-- CloudFlare Date: Sun, 24
Apr 2016 16:45:26 GMT Content-Type: text/html; charset=UTF-8 Set-Cookie:
__cfduid=dbfe2964790ee51252ab642de294d32ea1461516326; expires=Mon, 24-Apr-17
16:45:26 GMT; path=/; domain=.medium.com; HttpOnly Cache-Control: max-age=2
Expires: Sun, 24 Apr 2016 16:45:28 GMT X-Frame-Options: SAMEORIGIN Strict-
Transport-Security: max-age=15552000; includeSubDomains; preload X-Content-
Type-Options: nosniff CF-RAY: 298b06918f1f2b8e-AMS Content-Encoding: gzip
X-Firefox-Spdy: h2 ```

------
superskierpat
It can really be annoying.. They break so many simple static websites that I
can only use my phone for a limited ammount of websites (I use orfox with
orbot and noscript, as I'm a little paranoid phone-wise)

------
zzzcpan
"We do have a fancy solution that we are working on, but I don't want to make
a specific promise yet." \- CEO of CloudFlare [1]

But read the discussions [1][2], it doesn't sound like they are looking for a
good solution.

[1]
[https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/ticket/18361](https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/ticket/18361)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11404770](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11404770)

~~~
nextweek2
"We do have a fancy solution"

That's never a good sign.

------
drinchev
Relevant discussion :

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11404770](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11404770)

~~~
rtsisyk
I'm not TOR user.

------
destroyer954
What is CloudFare?

~~~
rtsisyk
Ohh, yes, CloudFlare. Sorry.

